
Robot Could Make Pesticides Obsolete - rmason
https://www.wtsp.com/article/news/nation-world/this-robot-could-make-pesticides-obsolete/67-b27bace9-e178-461a-9231-3063797f4176
======
rmason
The headline is a bit confusing. What the robot would do is make fungicides
obsolete but that in itself is really a pretty amazing development.

I don't know if there are any downsides but there are a lot of fruit and
vegetables that this could conceivably eliminate in some cases multiple
fungicide applications.

